# Acronyms



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

click this link


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank God ! Couldn't tell the my a** from my elbow:lol:


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Erm, what does LSP stand for? I've done got over 100 posts and still have no idea.


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Last Stage Product - afair....


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

ahhhh, brilliant, thank you!


----------



## Twice (Aug 20, 2006)

Good job there isn't a test before you can join because I don't think I would be able to remember all those abreviations.

BTW really helpful.


----------

